# New homemade deer feeder



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Made a couple of these and the deer love them.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Strange place to put a feeder.  But seriously, they are nice and do work. From experience they use a lot of corn and are more subject to freezing than drop spread feeders. They do however work great to position the deer for a clean broadside shot. Good luck and good hunting! :good:


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I can see freezing being a problem. Maybe a series of 1/8&#8221; holes in the bottom cap. Might help a little, though I don&#8217;t think anything will stop it from happening completely.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

M.Magis said:


> I can see freezing being a problem. Maybe a series of 1/8 holes in the bottom cap.
> 
> 
> Yep the holes are already there


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

I had the holes in mine too. The problem was that the corn is always exposed so when it gets wet and exposed to freezing conditions, the corn in the mouth of the feeder still froze. Check them regularly and take a small hammer and an old screwdriver with you just in case. JMO


----------



## gdhuber (Dec 6, 2009)

Those are the kind we use. But with the price of corn going up, we just scatter some on the ground now. So they cant just stuff their face, they have to look around for it now.


----------

